# abscess - don't think it's CL



## Vickir73 (Apr 17, 2013)

Ok - Brisket is 2 months old and in the last 2 weeks has developed an abscess on his jaw.  It's right in the back by his molars.  I stuck my finger back there to see if I could feel anything, but other than feeling his sharp, baby teeth biting into my fingers, everything felt smooth.  It appears to be growing outward and not inward.  It is getting bigger, but hasn't lost any hair yet.  He has no signs of discomfort when you mess with it.  It's a hard lump.  It's not squishy or doesn't seem to move around.  He came from a clean herd and my herd is clean and there are no other goats in the area, that's why I'm pretty sure it's not CL.  Wouldn't it be better to lance it than to just let it burst on it's own?  Maybe he bit his cheek? or something bit him?  who knows.  dang goats.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 17, 2013)

I have had 2 CL negative does get those. Both of mine were an abscess and my vet says that it is usually caused by hay sticking them or some other browse. I did have the first one tested but it was not CL.


----------



## Vickir73 (Apr 17, 2013)

did you lance it or did it just go away on it's own?  and if you lanced it did you have to did around until you found the piece of hay?


----------

